# Solved: Samsung Galaxy lost Wifi connection.



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

Honestly I'm going potty trying to connect my Samsung Galaxy Ace gt-s5830i to the internet using the 3mobile wifi-2b05 that I am presently using on my laptop and I can comfortably watch YouTube doc's on my hudl tablet, but alas, my (Android) mobile seems to have gone on strike. I say that because it was connecting to the web because I use to watch YouTube cartoons up till a couple of days ago. I have spent countless hours trying to connect.
I wish that some one would know what needs doing and guide me through the steps, whatever I need to do to get that wifi connection back again.
Tech Support Guys have been good to me in the past, I will keep my fingers crossed you will be kind enough to help me once again, Please, 
Regards django47
(Micky).


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

What's the error?


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

Tony I thought I explained what the problem was, I tried to include as much information, I don't know what else I can add. Maybe some one will see my post and will know how to solve the problem. Unfortunately I am disabled and on my back, otherwise I would go back to the store where the Samsung Galaxy came from.
django47.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have no Android devices so I don't know the exact terminology to use here. But, in general, you tap on some setting - then on "Wi-Fi", then choose a network, then try to connect. Perhaps you get a request for encryption key. If it doesn't connect you may get some kind of error message. Tony, I'm pretty sure, is asking for that exact error message. It would also probably help to know if the encryption key was requested, what kind of encryption is being used, and any other error messages or indications of why your attempts to connect are failing.


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks TerryNet for your input. I get a pop up that asks me to enter a password and at the top is:3MobileWiFi-2B05 and on top of the place where I would enter my password is "Security WPA/WPA2 PSK"
the 3mobile WiFi etc I recognise as being on the back of my WiFi modem.
Some time ago I purchased a 'hudl' and some one helped me to set it up. At one point I think I had to type in the WiFi key (back of modem), plus my Amazon password. Obviously it's not that. I have tried so many passwords, I've run out of ideas. What is so frustrating, I was watching youtube then when I expected to watch something, I had totally lost my internet connection. I still have no problem with hudl nor my laptop. I tried using my Samsung Galaxy with everything else offline, didn't work either.
I spent ages trawling the web in search of help, found a few with exact same problem but none of them panned out. I followed advice to the letter but no luck.
I didn't realise that Android was any different until I read your reply, in fact I never knew my devices were Android and still don't know what it is that makes it different.
django47.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I didn't realise that Android was any different


Android is the open source operating system provided by Google. It looks a lot like iOS but is quite different from Windows.

From your above post I wasn't sure if you know your encryption key or not. If you do, you may be able to disable encryption on the router, connect, re-enable encryption and reconnect.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

django47 said:


> Thanks TerryNet for your input. *I get a pop up that asks me to enter a password and at the top is:3MobileWiFi-2B05 and on top of the place where I would enter my password is "Security WPA/WPA2 PSK"
> the 3mobile WiFi etc I recognise as being on the back of my WiFi modem.*
> Some time ago I purchased a 'hudl' and some one helped me to set it up. At one point I think I had to type in the WiFi key (back of modem), plus my Amazon password. Obviously it's not that. I have tried so many passwords, I've run out of ideas. What is so frustrating, I was watching youtube then when I expected to watch something, I had totally lost my internet connection. I still have no problem with hudl nor my laptop. I tried using my Samsung Galaxy with everything else offline, didn't work either.
> I spent ages trawling the web in search of help, found a few with exact same problem but none of them panned out. I followed advice to the letter but no luck.
> ...


You have to enter your WiFi encryption password to connect to your router.

Your Amazon password is for buying things on the Amazon website.


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you for your reply TerryNet. I thought a 'router' was a gizmo for a desktop pc, like with a tower, screen and separate keyboard. My knowledge is quite limited as I have only ever owned a laptop, or note book. About the encryption key, I have the Wifi key which is on the back of the wifi modem, tried that a hundred times. 
I'm going to try and follow your advice but first of all I will google one or two things I'm not 100% about. Hope I get somewhere this time. either way, I'll let you know how it goes.
django47


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

A router connects to your modem. All devices connect to it including the tablet. The same password you used on all your computers, you use on your tablet. If that doesn't work, maybe someone changed it from what you see on the back of the "wifi modem" which is your router.


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ah TonyB25, thanks for putting me straight on the, router thing. In fact, I wasn't totally wrong because when I searched, 'router' I got the exact image of what I always thought it was, like with the two things sticking up. The more I learn, the more confused I become.
No one has changed anything because I live alone. Possibly I accidentally pressed some thing, By explaining what my problem is, and giving as much info as I can, I was hoping that some one might know how to help me, obviously no one knows the password, but might give me a clue as to where I may possibly locate it.(ie: Back of modem).That has worked in the past. What bugs me, I shell out nearly £150 for a phone which does no more than a handset I can pick up(and have) for £30.
django47


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> but might give me a clue as to where I may possibly locate it.


In some routers the encryption key displays and in others not. If yours does not display then just set it to a new one. Some people write down the key and tape it to their router.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If you don't have the encryption password written down, you have to log into the router to find it or reset. Maybe you can find a friend to help you.


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you for your help and support. I am pleased to say that at long last I now have an internet connection to my Samsung Galaxy Ace. How I got there was, I went to my 3 account, found the section for, "Connecting to the internet". A list of phones displayed, I selected mine and followed instructions, and what do ya know, I can now access the internet.
So I will mark this solved. Once again, thank you for all your advice.
Django47


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Are you connected to your wireless router or using mobile data?


----------

